# ShortStop



## kennertree (May 19, 2008)

Anybody ever used the growth regulator shortstop? Did you like the results? It has the same active ingredients as cambistat but does it do just as well? It's a little cheaper than cambistat.


----------



## PB (May 19, 2008)

That Cambistat looks like it is pretty good stuff for getting plants to slow down and grow correctly. Is that what it is used for?

I see that it decreases the GA levels while increases the abscisic acid. Basically slowing growth while keeping the plant in a state of sub dormancy. AA also increases the plants stress tolerances. 

This is some pretty exciting stuff!


----------

